# Muskies in Portage Lakes



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Does anyone know the spots to find muskies in the North Reservoir of Port Lakes. I am going soon for first-time musky fishing and would appreciate some help in what section of res to start looking. Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not many if any are left, i believe, you may want to try a lake that has been in a stocking program recently, such as milton


----------

